# Tiny snail suddenly in my betta tank?



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

I woke up this morning and checked on my betta and two mystery snails. They're in a ten gallon tank and I pay pretty close attention and would've noticed any eggs appearing from the two snails. I saw a black speck on some of the vegetable that I put in for the snails, and after watching it for a while, I realized that it was a snail, smaller than a tic tac. It's tiny, dark gray with a speckled shell. Any ideas what it is? I tried taking a picture but it's so small I can't get a clear picture of it, and I only see one in the entire tank. I did put a couple live plants in over a month ago, but I checked over them carefully to make sure there weren't any pest snails on them. What's going on?


----------



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

I took him out just to be safe and put him in a gallon bowl that I had lying around. I don't want to get rid of him just yet, but I'm pretty sure he must have been a stowaway on one of the plants I got, probably just an egg.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

well, if you have two snails, the likely of them having bb's is pretty high.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

It's okay, it's basically impossible to remove hitch hikers from plants, snails aren't a big issue, just crush them if you want them, better crush this one before it reproduces.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It is probably the pest snail. I've seen two... one with a dark shell and one with a light shell. Both do not need a partner to reproduce as they are asexual. And it is impossible to get every single snail egg off plants >< best you can do, is entice them with lettuce or other leafy greens to get them out, or crush them and the betta's will feast on them


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

BettaGirl290 said:


> well, if you have two snails, the likely of them having bb's is pretty high.


Apple snails lay their eggs above the water line in clutches, so it would have been noticed. It sounds like a pond snail/pest. They make the water really disgusting in an unfiltered tank and depending on the type of snail, can multiple on their own and take over tanks.


----------



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

Good to know, I'll go ahead and crush him and give him to my mollies, they eat everything.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yes, yes they do xD I don't mind them in my fry tank if it weren't for the fact they poop a lot lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Apple snails lay their eggs above the water line in clutches, so it would have been noticed. It sounds like a pond snail/pest. They make the water really disgusting in an unfiltered tank and depending on the type of snail, can multiple on their own and take over tanks.


ooh, sorry >_< i didn't know


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

its all good =]


----------

